# Powerheads



## vtyou (Mar 17, 2012)

Needed to buy a similar powerhead to the Maxi-Jet 400 for sponge filter purposes, but after reading all the recent reviews it seems like MarineLand has completely ruined the quality on the MaxiJet Pro's. Does anyone recommend any good quality (like the original Maxi-Jets) powerheads?


----------



## alreu (Aug 30, 2012)

Look for the Cobalt brand, they are the same as the original MJ's. Available through Pets and Ponds.


----------



## tomsfish (Jan 8, 2010)

If you can't find a decent power head I would go with a good air pump and that way you can run more than 1 sponge filter.


----------



## vtyou (Mar 17, 2012)

alreu said:


> Look for the Cobalt brand, they are the same as the original MJ's. Available through Pets and Ponds.


Is there any store you know of that sells Cobalt in the GTA?



tomsfish said:


> If you can't find a decent power head I would go with a good air pump and that way you can run more than 1 sponge filter.


The reason why I'm looking for a decent power head or canister filter is that I want to run a co2 system in my 15G planted tank setup, so air pumps are out of the question


----------

